# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Wervel uit balans?

## Kimimaru

Hallo ^^,

Ik heb een wervel in mijn nek-wervelkollom en die staat meer links.. 

Dit is opgemerkt op de basis school maar ze dachten dat het wel recht zou groeien. Dit is niet gebeurd... Ik moet over een anderhalf jaar door de militaire keuring van de Luchtmacht. Ik heb er nooit echt last van gehad ofzo.. Maar je kan er op afgekeurd worden.. Ze zeggen dat dit door middel van Gyropraktie ( Of hoe je het ook schrijft ( Kraker ) ) kan verhelpen..

Is dit inderdaad mogelijk? Of duurd revaltidatie erg lang? Ik zou graag wat tips willen weten. Voordat ik enige aktie onderneem ^^ 

Grtz

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo kimimaru,

Hopelijk ben je er niet op afgekeurd!
Ik kon hier geen informatie over vinden helaas, zal wel bekend zijn alleen bij legerleidinggevenden, militairen en degenen die in opleiding willen...

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

